# Very neat carrier!



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Now, this is a bit out of my price range, as far as a carrier is concerned. 
But, I thought it was very neat, and have never seen one before.

http://www.petco.com/product/103804/Kom ... rrier.aspx

It's climate controlled.


----------



## Andy_Leigh (Sep 26, 2008)

That is rrreeaaallly cool


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yikes! That is expensive! But it is really cool, you'd be able to safely rely on it to keep your hedgie warm...


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Very nice! But not the price....


----------

